# dewitii 'Kiunga' open spathe



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

This is another flower which has opened. Other dewitii are developing spathes as well.
pH 8, KH 18.
Is anyone else raising this specie. I know you are out there.
Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have dewitii, but no spathes yet.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

How do you get the ph and kh so high? Is that out of your tap? Dewitti spathe is beautiful.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, I guess it came from a potter's dry clay powder which I often add to a substrate. It's pH is about 9, if I remember correctly. It seems to be very caustic stuff.
Some other dewitii are is conditions nearer to neutral and look better. Those in the more basic mix are the ones blooming, however.
I am switching them over to more acidic conditions with a lower mS ( micro Siemens). For those not familiar with the term, look it up on the net. I believe they will do just fine, maybe better.
Bill


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

